# I guess Hedgies can have nightmares too!



## panda (May 23, 2011)

(wasnt %100 on where to post this)

Just a little big ago Norma scared the crap out of me. She is in her hide and I am getting ready to go to a fair with my fiance and some family, and anyway, i start hearing her making this odd noise like she was crying & i instantly freaked out... :shock:  i went and lifted up the top of her hide and she stopped crying (or making whatever that noise was), went quills up, balled and looked kinda like she was shaking so i picked her up to see what was the matter and she is absolutely fine, I checked her feet and legs and everything is perfectly fine. little booger scaring me like that! :roll:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman has done this a few times as well. Scared the crap out of me the first time when he made this little whimpering/worried chirping noise. Lifted up the shirt he was stuff in and he groggily wakes up and give me this weird look of "Why did you wake me up?" This was the second or third day that I had him, so I'm guess he was missing his brother and sisters since they were in the same cage at the breeder's.

What really cracked me up was watching him sleep eating while he was in my lap about a month ago. Guess he was dreaming that he found a bunch of meal worms. :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

:lol: too cute, i'd love to catch Norma sleep eating rather than that again.. the noises she was making were terrible!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I hope I never hear Milly cry like that! I would freak out. :shock: 

It's so strange that hedgehogs have nightmares. I wonder what they have nightmares about? Herds of mealworms out for revenge? :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha idk but wouldnt that be a scary dream to have? i think i would cry in my sleep too if mealies were out to get me!!


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

panda said:


> haha idk but wouldnt that be a scary dream to have? i think i would cry in my sleep too if mealies were out to get me!!


I completely agree!
What a nightmare that would be, eh?

I just experienced Sonic dreaming for the first time today.
I'll keep on the look out for nightmares!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aww poor little girl. I hope you gave her some treats to cheer her up 
I've yet to see my girl dream but I'd love to. (as long as it's a good dream >o lol)


----------



## SonicGems (Jul 30, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Aww poor little girl. I hope you gave her some treats to cheer her up
> I've yet to see my girl dream but I'd love to. (as long as it's a good dream >o lol)


I'm pretty sure Sonic's was a good dream. 
She was just chirping and sleeping really heavily until I pet her to wake her up.
She looked at me like "wow, why did you do that??", walked around her cage and went back to sleep!
:lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

SonicGems said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> > Aww poor little girl. I hope you gave her some treats to cheer her up
> ...


lol could be. But I know I personally having a good or a bad dream would be like "why did you do that" if someone woke me. xD I hate being woken up. lmao


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh that must've been terrifying. I hope I never hear/see that. All Bulu's ever dreamt about has been food...running...food food food.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I was freaked out but Norma was like huhhh what? why are you bothering me.. and went back to sleep once i put her back :roll:


----------

